# Probation Notice!!



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I started a job 3 weeks ago and am not liking it, I have been offered a different job so have decided to accept. The probation period in my current job is 3 months. I am due to get paid this Saturday and the new company wants me to start working on the 5th Sept - what is the best thing to do? I was just thinking of not coming back once I get paid, don't think the company has processed visa yet as I am waiting on work certificates to come through from Ireland, once I have them I was to give to current employer. I have signed contract with them and it does state that they can terminate job anytime within the probation period - also it is an unlimited contract, if this makes any difference?

So should I just run after pay day??

Tks for help!
lane:


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Does your contract also allow YOU to give notice and is there a time involved? I would be straight up and after receiving your salary tell them that it isn't working out for you and rather than hang on to see if things get better you are resigning - as per your contract? Thank them for the opportunity, praise them, and tell them it's not them, it's you. If they ask you if you acccepted another job, tell them there is a possibility as there is something pending. 

The good thing is that they haven't laid out any money for your paperwork (and hopefully nothing will be processed during the upcoming week!). I would not walk away without giving them a proper resignation as it could backfire on you.

Good luck to you.


----------



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

Great thanks for your advice

Its says on my contract that I have to give 3 months notice / and employer 1 month, but assume that is once I finish probation? I think I will do that as don't want a ban to be put on me on the off chance as you never know! Its so different over here and so many different websites with different info, Ha laughing at the your "its not you, its me" I'm sure that has been used quite a few times


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

martinaorourke said:


> Great thanks for your advice
> 
> Its says on my contract that I have to give 3 months notice / and employer 1 month, but assume that is once I finish probation? I think I will do that as don't want a ban to be put on me on the off chance as you never know! Its so different over here and so many different websites with different info, Ha laughing at the your "its not you, its me" I'm sure that has been used quite a few times


The 3/1 month notice is more than likely applicable after probation. There should be something about notice prior to the completion of probation.

Keep the "it's not you, it's me" line in mind for when you want to end a relationship.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

martinaorourke said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I started a job 3 weeks ago and am not liking it, I have been offered a different job so have decided to accept. The probation period in my current job is 3 months. I am due to get paid this Saturday and the new company wants me to start working on the 5th Sept - what is the best thing to do? I was just thinking of not coming back once I get paid, don't think the company has processed visa yet as I am waiting on work certificates to come through from Ireland, once I have them I was to give to current employer. I have signed contract with them and it does state that they can terminate job anytime within the probation period - also it is an unlimited contract, if this makes any difference?
> 
> ...


Check your contract - my notice period is 3 months after the probation period ends, but is 7 days during the probation period so if you have something similar you should have no problem - you can walk away officially.

Also, it's probably not so wise to use your real name as your username (I am assuming it is) on an open forum like this, with this type of information about work - especially as so many HR departments google candidates, check Facebook, LinkedIn etc to get as much background info as possible... best to anonymize yourself a little .

Good luck, and hope the new job goes better!


----------



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

During the probationary period your contract can be terminated by the firm without notice if your performance is considered to be unsatisfactory. After the completion of your probationary period, your contract can be terminated by the firm by giving you a minimum of one month’s notice or salary in lieu thereof. The firm reserves the right to terminate your employment, without notice, for disciplinary reasons. In any case, where the firm terminates your
employment, the individual's local statutory rights are strictly observed.
Should you wish to terminate your employment after the satisfactory completion of your probationary period, a minimum of three months’ notice is required. Annual leave may not be taken during this period.

Just copied the bit of my contract so I think im ok to run ...

Definitely think I should save that one, might come in very handy! Its a classic one liner ... ah he would be in tears


----------

